# Dr Smith Insults the Robot



## ZapBrannigan (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I know what inspired Jonathan Harris to hit the robot with alliterative insults: THE WIZARD OF OZ.

During Dorothy's first audience in the palace, the Wizard says to the Tin Man, "You dare to come to me for a heart, do you, you clinking, clanking, clattering collection of kaligenous junk?"

The Scarecrow is addressed as "You billowing bale of bovine fodder."

Another thing Harris borrowed: in the depths of despair, Smith would say "What's to become of me?" He got that from MY FAIR LADY.


.


----------

